# Laura Karasek



## stummel (12 Juli 2019)

https://www.zdf.de/show/laura-karasek-zart-am-limit/laura-karasek--zart-am-limit-folge-02-100.html

Kann jemand davon Caps machen wäre super? Danke schonmal im voraus

Es handelt sich dabei um Laura Karasek im gelben Kleid!!!


----------

